# The Ebay auction said "it rides nice"



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 29, 2009)

Im still not sure what to call the first one but I saw this and had to get it.  Can't wait until it gets here!!!!!


















however I do know now that the Morrow hub came with these bikes and that the handlebars on my first one are correct, what kind of rack is correct etc.
Here we go again.


----------



## Herman (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations,I was actually bidding on this myself,glad to see someone else from CABE get it,I'm no expert but it looks to me like a 37-38 Cleveland Welding Co. built bike. The seat is a much later replacement,I think the rack is also,tires should be 26 x 2.25


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry to swoop in on it like that Herman, I was determined.  Check out my post 'it rides nice'


----------



## Herman (Mar 30, 2009)

Check out ebay # 230334079563 , I won't be bidding against you on this , seems like a good deal , Herman


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 30, 2009)

*Your in the Roadmaster Club...*

Seems like there has been a few of thous on here lately should start your own club with Old hot rod


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 30, 2009)

Look closely @ the front fender it has the indentations for a  letter tray like the one that I got around Xmas





There is some dispute on the issue, but it might be a Firestone bike that was made by CWC as they used the tray on the front fender for the bike owners initials.

I would be way into a Roadmaster Club BTW did you guys see that 60's middleweight AMF Roadmaster go for $825 yesterday??  What is that all about?


----------



## Herman (Mar 30, 2009)

*Roadmaster club*

I guess I like Roadmasters because that's what I had as a kid(a second hand one) I was to poor to buy a Schwinn(still am) Actually I like all the old ballooners,right now I have a post war Western Flyer I'm trying to piece together,coincidently it's made by Cleveland Welding so I guess it's a Roadmaster clone?


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations on the CWC score. The bike is most likely a 1937 model. It has the 1937+ chain ring and chain guard and gothic fenders and it is the no-tank variant that seems to have been replaced in late 1937 by the version that will take a tank.

It is interesting to see another letter tray fender turn up on a CWC bike. The bike also has the special 1937-1938 CWC exclusive riser stem.

I expect the bike will have a ?B? serial number.

The rack is an Elgin unit used from 1938 to 1941.  I?ll try to dig up or take a picture of the correct rack for the early CWC bikes.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Phil

I was talking to  Larry at Memory Lane yesterday and he says that cwc did in fact make bikes for Firestone,  I'm just wishing that one would turn up with an original badge attached.

Does anybody know if Cleveland Welding made a girls model of this bike? 

It is scheduled to get here Friday,  more pics then.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 31, 2009)

At the time your bike was made CWC offered two different full size 26? Girls bikes. Pre 1937 girl?s models have a unique frame that does not accept a tank. For 1937 CWC introduced the girl?s Roadmaster Supreme model with a new for 1937 tank and the curved seat tube. The girl's Supreme models also have two braces between the down tubes. Also entering production for the first time in 1937 was a standard girl's model with a reconfigured front end that matches the Supreme model but with only one brace This frame will accept the standard girl's pre-war (and most postwar) tanks. This standard girl?s model remained in production until WW2. 

I have not seen a girl?s CWC with the letter tray front fender but it is likely that both girl?s and boy?s models were sold to Firestone.


----------



## willy wonka (Apr 2, 2009)

*ihave parts*

i have a carrier rack forks with trusses and front fender head bage off a girls 37 fleetwood id be willing to let them go for the right price this bike had the wierd frme the head light wire ran through to the back carrier light lense are gone on carrier


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 6, 2009)

Regarding the correct CWC rack for 1937...

The rack on the bike in this post:

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5191

is the correct early CWC rack that your bike would use.

There are other similar versions of this rack. The correct one has six holes and non-folding straight legs that are welded in place rather than riveted. A reflector is fitted to the rear of the rack. 

There are two deluxe versions of this rack that were also produced in 1937. One is the same but with a built in battery holder for an exclusive delta tail light unit that replaces the reflector. The Supreme version has the tail light and also has curved, welded legs.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Phil
I need two of those, if anyone ever sees any.

The bike showed up today, was not packed too well
the Elgin rear rack was left on the bike and got bent up pretty badly in transit.
Also the spacer/collar for the seatpost was loose in the box and only one made it does anybody have a spare?
I'll post a pic of the part shortly.

Regards


----------

